# Slide Out Bed External Support



## fjr vfr (Apr 6, 2016)

I read the threads regarding supporting the slide out while recess into the camper. I plan on making my own support. A couple campers brought up the subject of extra external support. I wonder if anyone has added something while pulled out at the camp site? Is this even a practical idea? It didn't seem so to me, but maybe it is? What do you all think?

One a similar note, is there a practical way to reinforce the top mounts for the support frames?

Thank, John


----------



## willr2u (Apr 19, 2016)

Depends on the age of your camper and how much weight your putting on the bed. If you are not exceeding the manufactures weight limit then IMO an external support is not needed. A little extra support on the inside can't hurt. I will be building one for my camper in the near future.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

External supports to the ground from any movable parts of the trailer like slides is a bad idea. Any movement of the trailer will cause unknown stresses to the slides and can damage them.


----------



## SirCIII (Feb 18, 2016)

I too have read allot on this subject.

As I am not a whee lil man, I am a fan of supports. Helps me sleep better at night ;-) I bought these which we use for both retracted position whine traveling AND extended while in use.

When we got the trailer, about a month ago, I had a couple 6"x6"x12' left over from a fencing project. I cut one into 8 chunks; 5 - 1' and 3 - 2'+ sections. I use 4 - 1' for the scissor jacks and the last one for the tongue jack. The 3-2'+ lengths I setup as a stand/extension to reach the bottom of slide. I also place a 2"x6"x3' in the cradle head of the stand to spread weight out . It came with 2, I have only used 1 so far but would use both externally if extended for long periods of time.


----------

